# Bugzy



## hellraiser11 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bugzy at about 4 weeks...Won't be home until August...Can't wait.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Bugzy's a little stunner


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Aww, he is lovely x


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, he is beautiful! August is going to feel like a long time coming!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

only four weeks old he's huge. lovely baby though


----------



## hellraiser11 (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Not long to go now - 2 weeks to be exact


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwwwww 
i bet your so excited, let the 2 week count down begin haha


----------



## hellraiser11 (Jun 8, 2012)

Not long to go now - picking him up on 4th August. Meanwhile, the breeder sent us this picture


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Bugzy is gorgeous, is he home with you now, if so we need LOTS of pictures._


----------



## hellraiser11 (Jun 8, 2012)

He is home indeed! Just getting settled in! Pictures to follow


----------



## hellraiser11 (Jun 8, 2012)

Here he is...


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_congratulations, he is a stunner, hope he is settling in well, he looks right at home in the pictures._


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Such a cutie :001_wub: He looks very well settled already - paws firmly under the table


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

he's as lilac with white isnt he? a very handsome boy indeed


----------



## hellraiser11 (Jun 8, 2012)

jenny armour said:


> he's as lilac with white isnt he? a very handsome boy indeed


He is lilac and white yes


----------



## Moneo (May 16, 2009)

*Amazing photos,
I become a Bugzy lover  
Have a nice day!*


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Bugzy is a little Gem  what breed is He.


----------



## hellraiser11 (Jun 8, 2012)

Amin said:


> Bugzy is a little Gem  what breed is He.


He's a british shorthair.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

aw hes stunning. love him.
michelle x


----------



## Petnickety (Jun 14, 2012)

How sweet can you get. Great pictures, thanks for that.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

How sweet, he looks like a teddy


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

awwwwwwwww he is sooo cute  love BSH


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

What a cutie!! I like the pic of him on the stairs


----------



## hellraiser11 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bugzy on New Year's Eve....


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Simply STUNNING!


----------

